# Gros problème ! Je ne peux plus rien faire



## mystter (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un énorme problème avec mon ipod touch et Itunes  
En effet depuis un certain temps je ne peux plus rien faire, Itunes ne se lance même pas (j'ai formaté et effacé le registre avant de le réinstaller)je désespère  

De plus sur XP Ipod touch n'est reconnu qu'en APN et donc impossible de récupérer les morceaux de mon Ipod  

Je ne sait plus quoi faire !  

Un peu d'aide SVP  

Merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Acheter un mac ?


----------



## mystter (23 Avril 2009)

Tu me le paye ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Acheter un mac ?



Remarque un peu déplacée.. Son problème ne vient pas d'XP!


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Remarque un peu déplacée.. Son problème ne vient pas d'XP!



Pas sur justement, mais bon, il doit y avoir une solution moins extrême que d'acheter un Mac.

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que tu ne puisses pas accéder au contenu de l'iPod via le système.


----------



## mystter (9 Mai 2009)

Oui c'est bien ca le probleme je ne peux plus rien faire et ça m'enerve il me sert a rien, je peux plus mettre de musique 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire :mouais:


----------

